

What CSS Needs: Granular Positioning - hackernews
http://coderwall.com/p/i3krxa

======
protonfish
You can center fixed positioned elements in CSS already like so:

    
    
      #mydiv {
        position: fixed;
        left: 50%;
        margin-left: (pixel offset relative from center of page)
      }

------
beghbali
I'd also like to see commonly JSed scenarios supported in CSS like toggles,
slides, solid positioning

